
NJ Delays Reopening Indoor Dining - treyfitty
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/29/new-jersey-delays-resuming-indoor-dining-at-restaurants-as-coronavirus-cases-grow-in-other-states.html
======
treyfitty
I owned a restaurant in NJ until 3 years ago. This news would have been
devastating to me. By the time the news came out, I would have recalled all
employees, and would have ordered inventory.

Just another reason why I’m so glad to never having to live or do business in
NJ ever again.

